# What is GSO?



## Pork Chop (Sep 27, 2011)

What is GSO used for??


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

good sloppy oral?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 27, 2011)

its grape seed oil

basically most people brew with that type of oil


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 27, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> its grape seed oil
> 
> basically most people brew with that type of oil


 
Thanks keith


----------



## delcapone (Oct 4, 2011)

I went on reaearch supply . net looking at their u.s.p. grade  carrier oil g.s.o. if i was to brew test e. this is what i would use . correct?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2011)

delcapone said:


> I went on reaearch supply . net looking at their u.s.p. grade  carrier oil g.s.o. if i was to brew test e. this is what i would use . correct?



Yes along side your BB and BA of course. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## delcapone (Oct 4, 2011)

my recipe only calls for benzyl alc. no b.b.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 5, 2011)

GSO is used for cooking


----------

